# 1996 fleetwood bounder questions



## jkill2001 (Jan 6, 2005)

i just recently purchased a 96 fleetwood bounder 32' gas powered by ford's 460 and i need to know why the bounder manual would say not to use a weight distribution system with the rv? i need to know this since my hitch is only rated at 3500lbs and i'll be pulling about 5000lbs. just trying to see if i can save the hitch that is on there since i already have a wd system.


----------



## Poppa (Jan 7, 2005)

1996 fleetwood bounder questions

I have a sneaking feeling that it has to do with the way the rear of the bounder cantilever over the rear wheels. If the chassis is not designed for the load it will beend the chassis beams and you wind up with tail droop, which inturn will propogate into the side walls as well as the roof.

Bacically stating, if I am correct and you have a load of 100#, 10 feet behind the axle spring hanger would equal to 1000# shearor bending moment at the hinge point.

So what it says is that if you use a weight distribution system you are transfering the weight or load to the frame of the bounder which is not designed for it.

Best guess don't do it. It may not show up immediately but fatique will set in with time.


----------



## jkill2001 (Jan 7, 2005)

1996 fleetwood bounder questions

what if i was to upgrade the hitch to a 5000lb hitch then?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 7, 2005)

1996 fleetwood bounder questions

The Bounder is probably only rated for 3500 lb.  Anything over that will be overload.  JMO


----------



## jkill2001 (Jan 7, 2005)

1996 fleetwood bounder questions

well i have added it with my truck and trailer i will be either just shy or right at the max. i have no choice i have to use the bounder to haul this truck and trailer.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 7, 2005)

1996 fleetwood bounder questions

Jkill, I had forgotten that we have been through all this but now I remember.  You will probably be ok because you are used to towing just be careful


----------



## jkill2001 (Jan 7, 2005)

1996 fleetwood bounder questions

yea it isn't my first time towing but what im going to do is unload my truck out of the trailer maybe this weekend and hopefully next weekend start trailering the trailer empty so i can get used to the length. i haven't trailered anything over 36 feet. 36 feet was a 20 foot trailer and a dodge van. so 56 feet is a bigg difference. but im getting used to driving the motorhome and boy i love it. i can't wait for my first show. to roll up with a awesome looking motorhome, enclosed trailer and a truck in the trailer worth more than the motorhome.


----------



## turnipbwc (Jan 7, 2005)

1996 fleetwood bounder questions

Why don't you show us a picture of this awesome looking motorhome ?


----------



## jkill2001 (Jan 7, 2005)

1996 fleetwood bounder questions

well i think its awesome since its my first. but i'll post a link


----------



## jkill2001 (Jan 7, 2005)

1996 fleetwood bounder questions

http://www.s10forum.com/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album1796&id=aat there u go

as u can see the trailer as well right in front of the rv. thats the trailer that will be trailered behind it


----------



## jkill2001 (Jan 12, 2005)

1996 fleetwood bounder questions

ok so the verdict on this is that if i upgrade the hitch i shouldn't run into any problems? also do u think i should run trailer brakes with a brake controller or just use the lights on the trailer with a 7-4pin connector?


----------



## janicenlarry (Jan 13, 2005)

1996 fleetwood bounder questions

Poppa is right.  You will pay the penalty for hauling that load sooner or later in body/frame fatigue, short tranny and rear axle life, reduced brake life and other problems.  Also, exceeding allowable load may cause insurance problems if you ever get in a bad accident. :8ball:


----------



## Poppa (Jan 13, 2005)

1996 fleetwood bounder questions

Larry, 

Thanks, :laugh:  Least wise I wasn't the only one who saw the two little letters wd which stands for a Weight Distributation system.

I have no doubt that the Bounder will pull the trailer, which would be no worse than a toad.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 13, 2005)

1996 fleetwood bounder questions

JKill, I sure would not pull it without trailer brakes.


----------



## turnipbwc (Jan 13, 2005)

1996 fleetwood bounder questions

jkill,
I am with with c nash, don't even try to pull it without trailer brakes. Just asking for it if you do. I am an X OTR driver and I seen several trailers shove cars/trucks right in to an accident.
turnip


----------



## jkill2001 (Jan 13, 2005)

1996 fleetwood bounder questions

what kind of brake controller should i go with a prodigy?


----------



## srobbins (Jan 14, 2005)

1996 fleetwood bounder questions

Have you tried contacting Fleetwood directly and posing this question to their engineering department?

One clue for the low limit might be to take the RV to a truck scale and measuring the axle loads--preferably with it loaded the way you plan to travel, and see how close the rear axle is to be maxed out.  Keep in mind that tongue weight on an RV with such a long overhang will put considerably more weight on the rear axle, while lightening the front axle somewhat.  To simulate, have 2 or three people stand on the rear bumper or in the very rear of the motorhome and see how the axle weights change on the scale (this will probably cost you another weighing fee, but what the hell).

The good thing about a toad is that it has almost no hitch weight to it, as opposed to a trailer.

I've seen people pull trailers about the size you are talking about with Bounders, but I don't know the specifics.


----------



## jkill2001 (Jan 14, 2005)

1996 fleetwood bounder questions

well there is no way i can toad this truck since its a show truck and i've invested over 30g's into the truck so it must stay in the trailer. but i think i will email fleetwood about it


----------



## Krazeehorse (Jan 16, 2005)

1996 fleetwood bounder questions

Maybe there is potential for problems due to the additional travel the WD system must endure since it is so far behind the axle.  You might go over a sharp rise and the coach is going downhill while the trailer is still going uphill.  In and out of gas stations and the like might be a problem.  I don't know, just shooting out another idea.


----------



## jkill2001 (Jan 16, 2005)

1996 fleetwood bounder questions

r u saying like where the trailer hooks up to the hitch on the motorhome? i've had the trailer with the truck hooked up to the motorhome and it didn't sag as much as i thought it would there is plent of clearance for gas stations and what not.


----------



## RLS7201 (Jan 22, 2005)

1996 fleetwood bounder questions

Jon,

Look under your Bounder at the welded on frame extensions. They are part of the reason for the 3500# towing limit. Also Ford only rates the drive train for 20,500#. That's 17,000# load on the chassis and 3500# being towed.


----------



## jkill2001 (Jan 22, 2005)

1996 fleetwood bounder questions

is there anything i can do to upgrade or beef up the drivetrain? for the extensions im going to have the guy at my rv dealer weld in supports on the extensions and on the hitch


----------



## RLS7201 (Jan 22, 2005)

1996 fleetwood bounder questions

Jon,

Probably the worst link in your drive train is that ol soft shifting E4OD tranny. Banks makes the Trans Commander (or something like that) or you can firm up the shifts with $5.Ã˜Ã˜ worth of resistors from Radio Shack. If you care to play electrician, I can provide a wiring schematic to firm up the shift points.


----------



## jkill2001 (Jan 22, 2005)

1996 fleetwood bounder questions

i don't really wanna start changing the electrics or anything.


----------

